# Happy Victoria Day !!



## ccheese (May 19, 2008)

Happy Victoria Day to all my Canadian friends (Neil, take notice...)

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2008)

Happy Victoria Day you fricken Canucks!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys it was crap . No Global warming here about 5-10c overcast rain and windy. Also I worked and after work froze my ass off at the airport working


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Happy Victoria Day to all my Canadian friends (Neil, take notice...)
> 
> Charles





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Happy Victoria Day you fricken Canucks!!!!



Aww shucks guys, thanks.

We Canucks have very proud patriotic feelings on this day! {especially because I'm gettin' paid today for doing nothing but foolin around on the computer}   Very grateful to her majesty


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2008)

Happy Victoria Day! To all my fellow Canadians!


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Thanks guys it was crap . No Global warming here about 5-10c overcast rain and windy. Also I worked and after work froze my ass off at the airport working



Hey Neil it's too bad the weather was so lousy this weekend, I'll try to stop by next time when it's better.

Cheers


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hey Neil it's too bad the weather was so lousy this weekend, I'll try to stop by next time when it's better.
> 
> Cheers


I thouight you were going to call Sunday am


----------



## Maestro (May 19, 2008)

freebird said:


> Aww shucks guys, thanks.
> 
> We Canucks have very proud patriotic feelings on this day! {especially because I'm gettin' paid today for doing nothing but foolin around on the computer}   Very grateful to her majesty



Heh... I think we are the only f*cknuts to celebrate the birthday of a dead queen in the whole Commonwealth.


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I thouight you were going to call Sunday am



The weather was pretty bad, it was grey raining in Toronto, I didn't think you would be going out. Sorry I didn't call, I woke up at 2 am it was so freakin cold in the sleeper, I turned up the heat and slept in to 10!  

I can't believe this weather, it's almost June!


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2008)

The slang here for it is the May Two Four weekend probably because of the Two Fours (case of beer) consumed opening up the cottage


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

Maestro said:


> Heh... I think we are the only f*cknuts to celebrate the birthday of a dead queen in the whole Commonwealth.




I think it's not even her real birthday.

Worked out OK for me, the shippers are all closed for the weekend, nothing moving, so I get layover pay....


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> The slang here for it is the May Two Four weekend probably because of the Two Fours (case of beer) consumed opening up the cottage



What is the most popular beer here anyways? Molson or Labatt? When I was in college in Vancouver the most popular seemed to be Kokanee {which I never liked all that much}

Maestro where are you anyways? Are you in Alberta?


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2008)

freebird said:


> What is the most popular beer here anyways? Molson or Labatt? When I was in college in Vancouver the most popular seemed to be Kokanee {which I never liked all that much}
> 
> Maestro where are you anyways? Are you in Alberta?


Most of the folks I know drink Blue


----------



## Maestro (May 19, 2008)

freebird said:


> Maestro where are you anyways? Are you in Alberta?



Nope... Wish I was, though.

I'm living about 30 miles north of Québec City.


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2008)

Happy Victoria Day!!!


----------

